# storage of pre-mixed salt water for nano reef.



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey,

I am very new to marine aquariums, I have been keeping freshwater for a while and decided to try and keep a nano marine tank.

I have a tiny house, and very limited storage space and power outlets for pumps and heaters etc. 

I have a 30litre TMC microhabitat all in one set up, it has been running for 4 months and I purchased it from a guy who works in a marine specialist store, he was selling to upgrade to a bigger set up. I have had it for just under a week now, and am due to do my first water change tomorrow. 

I purchased a 10gallon container of pre mixed salt water from the store he works in on friday, and when I got it I asked if it would be ok for two weeks, until I buy some more. he said it should be, but would be best to have a powerhead/airstone in the container to keep it oxygenated. This is not something I was expecting, I do not have the equipment or the plugs, without running extension cables all over the house!

What I need to know is, will pre mixed salt water be ok sitting without circulation at room temp. in a sealed container for a two week period? This will give me 2 water changes, then I will buy more pre mixed water. will the salt and other nutrients that may be present dissipate out and gather at the bottom? where I store it, is just not really possible to have a powerhead/air pump running continuously until the end of time.. 

And to get the water up to tank temp, I guess I need to take out as much as I am going to use for the change and put that in a bucket and stick a heater in it, until required temp, then do the water change.

Sorry to be such a NOOB, its just I am trying to figure out the best most efficient way to do this as my wife is freaking out about all the appliances, the containers, buckets, and extra stuff that keeps cropping up for me to be a able to keep this "TINY" tank as she calls it.. she just don't understand! turning into a bit of a nightmare.....:shock:

any help, advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Simon.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, as its only a 8 gallon tank, your only going to need about 2 gallons for a water change. So, with this in mind, i'd just get a couple of 1 gallon jugs to keep your next water change in. Next, if you are keeping the water inside, i'd check the temp of the stuff before adding a heater to it. Is it within a degree or 2 of your DT temp? If so, no need for a heater. Next, you can keep that water in the container you have for a couple weks safely.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Well, as its only a 8 gallon tank, your only going to need about 2 gallons for a water change. So, with this in mind, i'd just get a couple of 1 gallon jugs to keep your next water change in. Next, if you are keeping the water inside, i'd check the temp of the stuff before adding a heater to it. Is it within a degree or 2 of your DT temp? If so, no need for a heater. Next, you can keep that water in the container you have for a couple weks safely.


Cool so, no need for continual circulation!! nice, my mrs will be pleased. At what point would the stored water become unsafe? and what does that mean? what would actually happen to the water? obviously I will check the salinity, I have a refractometer for that, before adding it. 

so a couple degrees lower than tank temp, shouldn't require heating..also good! I have no idea what temp the water is in the container at the moment, but my tank runs between 26-27 degrees c. fluctuates a bit when the temp outside is high, but I have been keeping a fan on it when its hot. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

As far as the water becoming unsafe, well, there really isn't a whole lot of that goin one that i've seen nor read about. I've talked with guys that are able to keep salt water for months in a container without issue. If you start to see some growth in the water by bacteria, then i'd say its time to dump it.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

ok, thanks. I can understand the need for good circulation if you got a huge tank and do your own R/O and massive batches of your own salt water, but for the amounts I'm looking at I didn't think I would need all that.. well I was hoping I didn't anyway. my main concern was the salt mix dissipating, if thats not an issue then great! thanks again..


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't know whether I'm missing something, but why not get some Instant Ocean and make it up as you need it ? A small box would last a long time with a 30 liter tank. No storage issues and it's fresh.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

rhymon78 said:


> ok, thanks. I can understand the need for good circulation if you got a huge tank and do your own R/O and massive batches of your own salt water, but for the amounts I'm looking at I didn't think I would need all that.. well I was hoping I didn't anyway. my main concern was the salt mix dissipating, if thats not an issue then great! thanks again..


:thumbsup:


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

With minerals, you don't have to worry so much about them dissipating. It's more a matter of the water evaporating and making the mineral content stronger. That's one of the reasons why we do water changes instead of just replacing evaporated water. Good luck ! Keep us posted.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

fish monger said:


> With minerals, you don't have to worry so much about them dissipating. It's more a matter of the water evaporating and making the mineral content stronger. *That's one of the reasons why we do water changes instead of just replacing evaporated water*. Good luck ! Keep us posted.


 ???
I just replace water evaporation. I do a water change like once every 3-4 months, just for trace elements.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

fish monger said:


> Don't know whether I'm missing something, but why not get some Instant Ocean and make it up as you need it ? A small box would last a long time with a 30 liter tank. No storage issues and it's fresh.


The whole issue for me is space and power outlets, I stupidly didn't research ENOUGH and kind of rushed into buying this established nano tank. I already have a freshwater tank running and wanted another tank, and am interested in keeping some corals and a few critters etc.

I do not have a basement/utility/spare room for all my fishy stuff, no garage either so everything has to take place in the our small home. So I wanted to just buy ready made saltwater and just use that for weekly water changes, as its such a small tank. 

To make up my own salt mix I would need buckets R/ODI containers, and a powerhead and heater running cables all over the house etc. I am not adverse to this idea, I couldn't care less but my wife freaks out every time I go....erm, I need to get this now, or that, oh I need to run this cable across here etc.. I'm sure you understand.

So as explained previously, I got the container of pre mixed salt, then the dude tells me I should run an air stone in it constantly!! or a powerhead. and to not let it get hot, that if I had the water oxygenated then it wouldn't matter if the temp in the room I store it in went to high etc. so all this confused me, thats why I came on here asking about it. 

Anyhoo, I am just gonna use the water as it is. I am not going to mess about oxygenating it or keeping it warm etc. 

Thanks to you both for helping out.

cheers.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Reefing Madness said:


> ???
> I just replace water evaporation. I do a water change like once every 3-4 months, just for trace elements.


This agrees with my personal choice also. I do, however, monitor alkalinity religiously between water changes.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Pasfur said:


> This agrees with my personal choice also. I do, however, monitor alkalinity religiously between water changes.


I must have misunderstood. I thought there was concern about the salt going away. With water changes, I was speaking about trying to keep levels safe so that they didn't just keep building. In any event, you are the saltwater experts. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Pasfur said:


> This agrees with my personal choice also. I do, however, monitor alkalinity religiously between water changes.


 Yes sir. Agree here also. I did not mention, that I monitor the whole slew of Water Parameters.


----------



## lamberb2 (Jan 18, 2012)

I feel like if you just bought some instant ocean and a 5 gallon pail, and then bought your R/o water from the store you could mix your own salt water fresh at home when you need it without the need of cords running all over. and taking up space.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

lamberb2 said:


> I feel like if you just bought some instant ocean and a 5 gallon pail, and then bought your R/o water from the store you could mix your own salt water fresh at home when you need it without the need of cords running all over. and taking up space.


Yes I may start doing that at some point but I would still need to run cables for the power head and heater for the mixing... It would work out cheaper than using it ready mixed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

rhymon78 said:


> Yes I may start doing that at some point but I would still need to run cables for the power head and heater for the mixing... It would work out cheaper than using it ready mixed!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 No you wouldn't. Just use one gallon jugs, and shake it up. Once its mixed up your going to use it. No need to let it sit, your not doing a huge water change. Let sit for the normal 24 hours then use. No fuss no muss.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmmmm really? So how long would you need to shake it for? Then it would need to sit for 24 hours before adding to the tank right? 

I appreciate your comments always.

Cheers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

What you would do is add alittle salt at a time, shaking it up inbetween. You would just shake it until its mixed well. Not long at all, kinda like shaking up chocolate milk in a jug. Leave it sit without a top on it, it needs to breath, for 24 hours. Give it alittle shake before using it. You'll be good to go.


----------

